
Show HN: Cartman – a slackbot to remind your teammates to give you input - bendyBus
http://i.getcartman.com
======
brudgers
Is there a public source code repository?

~~~
bendyBus
I'm gonna clean up the code a little bit and then make it public. It's written
in scala using Play! framework and Akka.

